# calcul premier salaire en enlevant les heures d'adaptation



## nadber (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, j'ai repris le 1er sept avec un contrat enseignant de 99 heures/mois (32h/semaine) à 4£ de l'heure pour un montant de 394.67£ net.
Ma question est de savoir comment et combien je déduis du salaire avec la semaine d'adaptation ?
Normalement c'est 8h/j et 4 jours/semaine
Là j'ai travaillé  : jeudi 01/09 = 1h
                  vendredi 02/09 = 1h30
                  lundi 05/09 = 2h30
                  mardi 06/09 = 4h
                  jeudi 07/09 = 5h
                  vendredi 08/09 = 8h
Faut-il aussi déduire sur la Paje l'équivalent du nombre d'heures non travaillées ? en sachant qu'on est sur 12,5 jours/mois et 99 heures/mois
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Ton contrat est de 
32 heures x 37 sem x 4 € / 12 = 394,6666€
32 heures x 37 sem / 12 = 99 heures 
4 jours x 37 sem / 12 = 13 jours 

En septembre il y a pour toi
18 jours potentiels soit 144 heures 
Tu auras travaillé 118 heures 

Il faut donc déduire 26 heures 

394,6666€ - (394,6666€ / 144 x 26) = 323,41€ net 

La deduction est de 71,26€ / 4€ = 17,8 = 18 heures à déduire 

18 heures / 8 heures par jour = 2,25 = 2 jours à déduire 

Ce qui te fait 
81 heures 
11 jours
323,41€ salaire net déclaré


----------



## nadber (11 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup assmatzam pour cette réponse rapide et bien expliquée


----------



## Tatynou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
est-on obligée de déduire les heures non faites en adaptation ??

Cà pourrait être de la convenance personnelle de PE nan ?? Comme quand il vient chercher son enfant + tôt que prévu, on ne déduit rien dans ce cas là ...


----------



## kikine (20 Septembre 2022)

> Bonjour,
> est-on obligée de déduire les heures non faites en adaptation ??


non ce n'est nullement une obligation, je ne vois pas (sauf si c'est l'am qui impose cette période) pourquoi l'am doit déduire ces heure de son salaire..
le contrat a commencé, l'enfant n'est pas malade et pas possible de combler la place par un autre enfant
légalement en tout cas oui le salaire est dû sans déduction
après bon nombre d'am aiment bien se tirer une balle dans le pied....


----------



## Tatynou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

ok Kikine merci ....
mais je t'explique pourquoi je demande : la mère de L (nouveau contrat) est copine avec la mère de A (ancien contrat avec qui je n'ai pas fait de période d'adaptation) et l'autre jour, la mère de A (qui vient cherché L ....) me dit pour le salaire de septembre de L : "ah oui il faudra que j'explique à la mère de L , la déduction des 1ers jours non travaillés (j'ai commencé le 05/09) ET les heures à déduire de la période d'adaptation ...."
ca m'a scotché j'ai pas su quoi répondre ....

il y a t'il un "texte" qui nous donne raison ou est-ce une négo à mettre dans le contrat ??


----------



## kikine (20 Septembre 2022)

demande lui le texte qui l'autorise a minorer ton salaire
la ccn est claire les seuls cas de minoration sont : l'absence du salarié (tu étais a ton poste) la maladie de l'enfant dans la limite de 5 jours par an (ce n'est pas le cas non plus puisque tu l'a accueilli) et les congés sans solde (ce qui n'est pas le cas non plus)

perso je lui aurait répondu que 
1-non pas de minoration car moi j'étais a mon poste 
2- le contrat de L ne la regarde absolument pas


----------



## Tatynou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

MERCI Kikine pour ta réponse 😀
J'adore ta dernière phrase


----------



## liline17 (20 Septembre 2022)

très bonne réponse Kikine, je vais modifier mon contrat, plus de déduction pour la période d'adptation


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

En effet la période d'adaptation n'est pas une raison suffisante pour obliger la minoration. C'est une possibilité selon la CCN mais pas une obligation, encore moins si c'est à l'initiative du Parent qui le fait avant tout dans l’intérêt de son enfant et non pour faire plaisir à l'AM.


----------



## Tatynou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

J'ai relu la CCN mais j'ai vu nulle part qu'il y avait "possibilité" de minorer le salaire à cause de la période d'adaptation


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

En effet je viens de relire page 177, article 94 qui renvois vers l'article 56.1 du socle commun (page 162) et rien ne dit qu'une minoration serait possible. Simplement que la periode d'adaptation si elle est à effectuer doit être mentionnée dans le contrat avec un calendrier précis, des horaires précis.

Mais je trouve aussi page 183, article 108.1 que le salaire mensuel est toujours du pour tous les jours prévus y compris pour les absences de l'enfant non prévues au contrat. Puis aussi que : "pendant la période d'adaptation, le particulier employeur déduit du salaire mensualisé les heures de travail non effectuées par l'assistant maternel en procédant au calcul de déduction d'absence conformément aux dispositions de l'article 111 du présent socle spécifique."

J'en conclu que dès lors qu'une période d'adaptation est clairement mentionnée au contrat avec un calendrier et des horaire alors oui le PE peut décider de minorer notre salaire. Ce qui pourtant, comme l'explique très bien Titine n'est pas si logique que ça...

Pour celles qui souhaitent être sure d'être payée durant l'adaptation mieux vaut au choix:
- ne pas mentionner au contrat qu'une période d'adaptation est prévue
- préciser la période d'adaptation sans minoration de salaire (en expliquant aux PE qu'ils la feront dans l’intérêt de leur enfant, que l'AM ne pourra pas compléter pour autant durant cette période, qu'ils bénéficieront quand même de leur CMG entière même durant la période d'adaptation etc...)


----------



## Tatynou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Merci @Griselda j'ai trouvé l'article 108.1 page ... 104 ??  
Mais bon c'est clair que là c'est bien expliqué , donc déduction à faire grrrr 😡
encore une clause à rajouter au prochain contrat !!!
si ça continue, on aura + de feuilles volantes avec nos clauses, que les feuilles du contrat lui-même


----------



## kikine (21 Septembre 2022)

> Mais bon c'est clair que là c'est bien expliqué , donc déduction à faire grrrr 😡


est ce que dans ton contrat il est noté que la période d'adaptation sera faite ainsi que les horaires? si ce n'est pas le cas alors aucune déduction
dans mon contrat il n'y a aucun paragraphe prévu pour le noter donc si il y en a une elle n'est pas notée au contrat, donc salaire plein


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait Kikine, ce que j'en conclu de tout ce que j'ai lu dans cette CCN c'est que la déduction peut se faire à condition 
- que la période d'adaptation soit expressément prévue 
- ainsi que les horaires durant celle ci.
Ensuite le PE peut la faire s'il le veut mais rien ne l'y oblige.


----------



## liline17 (21 Septembre 2022)

je vais donc retirer le paragraphe de la période d'adaptation, comme je l'ai déjà fait pour la période d'essai.
Assez souvent, quand on commence dans une entreprise, on a soit une période de formation, soit un binome pour nous montrer comment faire, le salaire n'est pas minoré, et tout le monde trouve ça normal, ça devrai l'être aussi pour nous


----------



## Tatynou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> est ce que dans ton contrat il est noté que la période d'adaptation sera faite ainsi que les horaires?


oui malheureusement c'est noté 

Mais j'ai "détaillé" les motifs de minoration de salaire sur une feuille à part (car pas de place sur le modèle de contrat du CG/CAF/RAM) que l'on agrafe au contrat (comme à chaque page où il y a besoin d'explication ou d'inclure une clause) : "_ le salaire ne pouvait être minoré QUE 
                   * absence de l'enfant : en cas de maladie sur présentation d'un certificat médical - et max 5j/an 
                   * absence de l'AM : congés sans solde _
cela a été signé par le PE avec la mention "lu et approuvé" ..... DONC je peut utilisé ça pour NE PAS déduire la période d'adaptation ???


----------



## Tatynou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

je peu .... *X *    !!!! pas peuT ...........ololo🤪🤕

et utilise..*R*  !! re ololo  

à voir des fautes partout on en fait aussi


----------



## AssMatNET (21 Septembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 vous pouvez modifier votre message durant 5 min après sa publication en cliquant sur "éditer"


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> oui malheureusement c'est noté
> 
> Mais j'ai "détaillé" les motifs de minoration de salaire sur une feuille à part (car pas de place sur le modèle de contrat du CG/CAF/RAM) que l'on agrafe au contrat (comme à chaque page où il y a besoin d'explication ou d'inclure une clause) : "_ le salaire ne pouvait être minoré QUE
> * absence de l'enfant : en cas de maladie sur présentation d'un certificat médical - et max 5j/an
> ...


dans ce cas je pense que oui faudrait voir avec la dreets (inspection du travail) le mieux serait que leur envoies un mail ainsi tu as une preuve écrite a donner a cette maman
et au passage je dirais a la maman indélicate (la copine) que dorénavant pas la peine de me demander quoi que soit qui soit hors contrat


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

je vais signer ce soir un contrat, j'ai prévenu hier lors de l'entretien, que je ne déduirait rien du salaire pendant le période d'adaptation, car quand on commence dans une entreprise, on a soit un binome, soit une formation, sans déduction et que c'est pareil pour moi, elle a trouvé ça logique.
J'ai retiré du contrat le paragraphe sur l'adaptation, comme j'avais déjà retiré la période d'essai


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Et bien moi j'impose cette période d'adaptation que j'estime plus qu'essentielle avant de commencer des grosses journées qui sont de 10 heures en ce qui me concerne 

Car j'ai souvent eu des parents qui ne souhaitaient pas en faire
Du coup je déduis les heures non réalisées 

Mais je comprend tout à fait celles et ceux qui ne souhaitent pas minoré leur salaire 

De plus mon complément pôle emploi vient combler cette perte donc zéro perte financière pour moi


----------



## Tatynou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Merci à toutes pour vos réponses toujours au top 🤩
Belle journée à vous 🌻☁️


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Tatynou1

Le mieux pour les prochains contrats

Les anciens on n’en parle plus

📌 Désormais, facturer la journée entière car elle a été réservée spécialement pour le nouvel enfant »

Point final

« Oui mais X n’a pas payé la journée entière...bla-bla-bla...vous avez raison, j’aurais dû le faire »

Les parents sont BIEN PAYÉS leur journée intégralement lorsqu’ils commencent un nouveau job. Et pourtant ils ne sont pas efficaces car ils vont de bureau en bureau faire les présentations et ça dure x heures

Donc idem pour nous.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

J’ai eu 2 mamans qui m’avaient demandé sur 43 semaines alors que je suis sur 45 en année incomplète.

Je leur avais répondu :

« pas de souci pour vous .... 2 semaines pour convenance personnelle mais la place disponible est sur 45, libre à vous de trouver une autre AM si vous voulez ABSOLUMENT ne payer que sur 43. »

Aussitôt « non non c'était une simple demande »

La discussion a été très vite close.


----------



## Tatynou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Merci Chantou

Je note TOUS les petits "ajustements" nécessaires pour les futurs contrats  .... Et il y en a 

CE forum est génial et m'a vraiment permis de comprendre PLEIN de choses et donc de ne plus me faire avoir sur plein de trucs (autant sur le calcul des CP que son application, ce qu'on peut faire/refuser ..... ). Avant c'est vrai j'étais à côté de la plaque même si je lisais plein de trucs je ne comprenais rien ololo 🤪

donc encore une fois *MERCI à TOUTES !!! 🌺🌼🌺🌸🌺🌼🌺*


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Tatynou

On en apprend toutes 😊

Une fois je ne sais + pour quelle raison, mais j’avais rétorqué une phrase que Kikine disait à chaque fois ... ah oui « convenance personnelle » c’est sorti D’UN COUP et après c’est une habitude. J'étais HYPER fière de moi 😀 

Ensuite, lorsque l’on est sure de ce que l’on dit, les parents font TRÈS attention à ce qu’ils demandent ou le font avec de grandes pincettes

Il y en a une il y a très longtemps, toujours entrain de me demander des trucs que personne ne me demandait. D’office j’avais le réflexe de dire NON ... je ne faisais pas d’effort pour elle. Par contre, lorsqu’un parent me le demande d’une certaine façon ... « je vais voir si cela possible » ou d’office OUI si cela reste du EXCEPTIONNEL en le précisant. Ne pas l’oublier car après ce sera autre chose 😉

Ah oui j’oubliais 🍀☘️🌴🌱🌿💐🌺🍄💥🌟⭐️🌞


----------

